# Morphs that have recessive and co-dom?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Say for example, an albino spider. I think you get spiders het for albino, right? But would you need another spider het for albino to create albino spiders?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

it can be done that way, but thats the "long way round"...

the shortest odds (1 in 4 chance) is spider het albino x albino...


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Spider is a dominant gene so only one parent needs to carry the gene to get 50% spider offspring. 

spider het albino x albino
25% normal
25% spider
25% albino
25% spider albino


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

repkid said:


> Spider is a dominant gene so only one parent needs to carry the gene to get 50% spider offspring.
> 
> spider het albino x albino
> 25% normal
> ...


No normals from this pairing


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

there would be mate, het albino x albino


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

I think he means the normal looking snakes would be albino hets...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> there would be mate, het albino x albino


spider het albino x albino

25% het albino
25% spider het albino
25% albino
25% spider albino


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Cool, cheers!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> spider het albino x albino
> 
> 25% het albino
> 25% spider het albino
> ...


a well yes the 'normals' would obviously bet het albino, was just going on visual appearance : victory:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I know mate.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> No normals from this pairing


 Oh god yeah, haven't done gentics for ages, i'm a little rusty I guess you could say.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey, if I knew what you do now when I was 13 I'd have been well happy  and we all make mistakes.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Hey, if I knew what you do now when I was 13 I'd have been well happy  and we all make mistakes.


 :lol2: Cheers mate


----------



## Pastelballpython (Aug 8, 2008)

*gen*

you would breed a spider to an albino then all the offspring would be spider hets albino then you would breed one of the offspring back to the albino but if you want to do it fast just buy a spider het albino


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

spider x albino = 50% spider het albino, 50% normal het albino...


----------

